# Trade .300wsm for .270 or 7mm



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Custom Savage 16/116 Trophy Hunter XP in .300 wsm. It has a custom wood thumb hole stock, 4 round detachable magazine, accu-trigger, free floated barrel with bi-pod. Has a 3×9 Bushnell scope. Very accurate, able to break stationary clay pigons at 400 yards. This rifle is flawless. I will sell for $675.00 or will trade it for a .270 or 7mm of equal value (prefer stainless). Text 801-440-7211


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wish I had another 7mm, I got rid of one once before for a 300 WSM and would do it again in a heart beat, best gun choice I ever made.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a Ruger M77 MarkII 7mm Mag in stainless w/ Nikon Monarch(silver) 2.5x10 w/BDC. $800 takes it.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Not sure how to add pic using phone. Can send in text if needed.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Just looking to trade for now, but thanks.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking for a bolt action. Thanks


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Bump $600.00


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We may have to change your name to .270 if this happens....


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah I thought about that Bax, I have two of these, looking for a 270 or 7mm for my son.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Bump to $550.00 lowest its going


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

